# Blazer jet boat videos



## Riverdog (Mar 24, 2016)

Just a couple of blazer jet boat videos I really like and want to share. Different channels, but the same blazer in both.


https://youtu.be/1zhIOADfRbg
You got to watch this one to the end!



https://youtu.be/2PgFQhX1VtE


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the share! :beer:


----------

